
The "Computer Science" section at Barnes and Noble - noveltysystems
https://twitter.com/devevangelist/status/301864866287845377
======
gregsq
I know. I went to Barnes and Noble in Baltimore and was directed to a bottom
corner of a small section near the magazines. 'We don't have much' was the
answer when I enquired. One book on arduinos and no others on hardware or
engineering at that level. The section on math next to it wasn't much more
varied either.

------
cafard
Haven't been there lately, but I don't think that "for Dummies" is entirely
what is there. It isn't a great technical bookstore, but I have seen some good
books in the computer science section (even if the books aren't that computer-
scientific).

